# beeswax tealites



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

you can fill them then add the wicks. The wick clips tend to stick to the bottom when you place them in. I use the rubber molds with the pins and add the wicks after


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Never made tealites personally but I've read that a spot of hot glue will hold the wick tab down. I think that you would want to apply the the glue to the edge of the tab so that it doesn't interfere with the wax reaching the wick under the tab?


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

ahh... I'll try that


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I usually pour the wax in the cups, let them set up for a few minutes...just before the bottom starts hardening, then I press the wick with a tab of course, in. Works great.

Although.......I have been known to walk away from my projects and get distracted, only to come back and find my tealights (sometimes my votives too) completely hardened, with NO WICKS, LOL!!!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We use those little glue dots that come in rolls. Fast and no glue guns to worry about.
Sheri


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Are the clear plastic tea lite cups feasible for beeswax or should I stick to the metal ?


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I only use the clear plastic ones...I like to show off the beautiful golden color of natural beeswax. Save the metal ones for paraffin wax.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Thats wonderful to know. I've filled my metal ones but I will buy plastic in the future !!

Thanks


----------

